# Help, LX-80 gun leaking



## sha0546 (Jan 17, 2011)

After my gun start to spit , i opened the gun to clean the kit
I cleaned it and returned everything and closed the parts.

but now i have a leaking, i test it with water and the leaking is from the handle, between the gun and the handle.

Anyone knows what cause the leaking from the handle?

thanks a lot


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

sha0546 said:


> After my gun start to spit , i opened the gun to clean the kit
> I cleaned it and returned everything and closed the parts.
> 
> but now i have a leaking, i test it with water and the leaking is from the handle, between the gun and the handle.
> ...


You are missing a plastic ring that is clear or white.


----------



## sha0546 (Jan 17, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> You are missing a plastic ring that is clear or white.



You mean i am missing the Handle seal?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

sha0546 said:


> You mean i am missing the Handle seal?


Exactly


----------



## sha0546 (Jan 17, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Exactly


Yes it was the Handle Seal, the seal was cracked...

Thank You


----------

